# Windows 7 64 Bit lässt sich nicht installieren!



## Metbier (13. Mai 2009)

*Windows 7 64 Bit lässt sich nicht installieren!*

Hab mir das Windows 7 32 Bit und die 64er runter geladen, letzteres lässt sich nicht installieren, woran kann das liegen?
Ist schon blöde, mit der 32er zeigt er auch nur 3,25 GB statt 4 GB Arbeitsspeicher an.
Kann mir da wehr weiter helfen??? hätte gerne die 64er drauf.

Danke.


----------



## highspeedpingu (13. Mai 2009)

Die 32bit Version ging?
Welche Hardware?
Fehlermeldung?
DVD fehlerhaft?

Win 7 64 hat mir jetzt einen neuen Graka Treiber angeboten und installiert - funzt!
Aber irgendwie trau ich der ganzen Sache nicht... Das System macht mir ZUVIEL von alleine...
Wer weiß, was das alles ungefragt und heimlich macht (sendet)...
Bis das mal jemand rausgefunden hat bleibt es halt ein Testsystem mit "Allerweltsdaten".
Die Performance und Stabilität sind aber Top!

UUPS... Falscher Thread...


----------



## Metbier (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 64 Bit lässt sich nicht installieren!*

ja, 32 bit läuft!
ja, das Windows 7 macht wirklich viel aleine...
Mein System:
AMD Phenom II X4 810 
GB MA770-UD3
Geforce XFX 8600GTS XXX
OCZ OCZ2P10664GK 2x2 GB 1066
WD-GP 500GB
Enermax Pro 82+ 425W

Da steht wenn ich das installieren will:

This installation disk isn't compatible with your version of Windows.
To upgrate, you need the correct installation disc. For more information,
check your computer's system information. To install a new copy of Windows,
restart (boot) your computer using the installation disc, and
then select Costom (advanced).

Ich habs auch mit booten probiert, ging aber auch nicht. Das booten hat auch mit der 32er nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Metbier (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 64 Bit lässt sich nicht installieren!*

highspeedpingu muss mich vergessen haben...


----------



## Cheater (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 64 Bit lässt sich nicht installieren!*

Wie willst du die 64 bit Version installieren?
Wie hast du die 32 bit version installiert?

Ich glaub damit kann man dir vielleicht helfen...


----------



## OctoCore (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 64 Bit lässt sich nicht installieren!*

Die 64bittige Version verweigert den Start, wenn man ihre Installationsroutine unter 32bit-Windows aufruft. Das ist normal und bei Vista auch nicht anders. Wenn du 7x64 zusätzlich instasllieren möchtest, bist du auf den Start per Install-DVD praktisch angewiesen.
Wenn das mit dem Starten per Boot-DVD nicht klappt, muss man da mit der Problembeseitigung ansetzen.


----------



## Metbier (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 64 Bit lässt sich nicht installieren!*

Was meinst du mit 7x64 zusätzlich installieren ?
und was meinst du mit der Problehmbeseitigung ansetzen???
hab da keine Arnung!


----------



## OctoCore (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 64 Bit lässt sich nicht installieren!*

Zusätzlich zu einem schon bestehenden 32Bit-Windows. Aus einem laufenden 32bittigen Windows heraus lässt sich die Installation nicht starten, wie du ja erleben durftest.
Also musst du von der DVD booten. Ohne bootfähige DVD keine Kekse.
Problem: DVD bootet nicht. Problemlösung: DVD zum booten bringen und alles freut sich. So war das gemeint. Ganz einfach. 
Warum bootet denn die Installations-Disk nicht? Bootet denn überhaupt eine bootfähige DVD oder CD bei dir? Irgendwas? Bei der 32bit-Installation hats ja auch schon nicht geklappt, wie du selber schreibst.
Es gibt natürlich viele Gründe dafür. Vermurkstes Image durch schlechten Download, vermurkste DVD durch miese Brennqualität, vermurkster Rechner, weil die Bootoptionen für die optischen Laufwerke nicht aktiv sind etc.


----------



## Metbier (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 64 Bit lässt sich nicht installieren!*

Ja, eigendlich hab ich mit boot fehingen Medien kein Problehm. Deswegen wundert mich das ja. Ja, die 32er hat sich nicht booten lassen, die konnte ich nur im laufenden Programm installieren. Mein Brenner hat schon einige jahre auf'm Buckel, villeicht liegt da der Fehler, kaufe mir nächsten Monat einen neuen Brenner. Werde die dann noch mal Brennen.


----------



## Metbier (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 64 Bit lässt sich nicht installieren!*

So hab mir ein Orginal von Windows Vista 64-bit version organisiert, und siehe da, genau das selbe wie beim Windows 7 64-bit, es lässt sich nicht installieren! 
Das verstehe ich nicht...komisch....


----------



## Lexx (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 64 Bit lässt sich nicht installieren!*

Problehm.. ? fehigen.. ? Das verstehe ich nicht...komisch...

Scherz beiseite:
Definiere: lässt sich nicht installieren.. ?

Du musst von der DVD booten, wie, steht im Manual deines Motherboards (oder sonstwo)
Es erscheint die Meldung: Beliebige Taste um von DVD zu booten (sinngemäß)
Den Bildschirmanweisungen folgen.

Benutzt du Laptop (maybe von Sony)?
Lernst du noch Deutsch?


----------



## Metbier (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 64 Bit lässt sich nicht installieren!*

Ne, kein Laptop, hab mir selber ein PC zusammen gebaut. 
Ich weiss wie das mit dem Booten geht, habs selber schon oft gemacht, und auch schon boot fähige cd's und DVD's selber gebrand.
Hab mir jetzt wieder Windows 32-bit drauf gemacht (auch gebootet!)
Aber bis jetzt konnte mir noch keiner weiter helfen, und mir sagen warum ich keine Windows 64er version drauf bekomme. Ob 7 oder Vista...schon blöd.


----------



## Starshiptrooper (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 64 Bit lässt sich nicht installieren!*

Im Bios schon First Boot Device auf CDRom gestellt oder?
Wenns auch da nicht funzt, mal ein anderes DVD Laufwerk probiern, falls zur Hand.

Werden d. CD/DVD Laufwerke vom Bios überhaupt erkannt? 
Mal die Bios Settings, falls verändert, auf die Defaults zurückgestellt?

Einmal schreibst du, die 32er liess sich auch nicht booten, dann wieder doch? Etwas verwirrend das Ganze.

Also ich hab noch nichts davon gehört, dass es den Master Boot Record intressiert, ob ein 32 oder 64bittiges BS auf dem Installationsmedium ist.

Es sei denn du hast als aktuelles BS XP drauf. Da kann es Probleme geben, da Vista und dementsprechend Windows 7 einen ganz anderen Bootloader verwenden.
Als ich im Januar 2007 noch XP drauf hatte und Vista auf der 2. Platte installieren wollte, mußte ich erst die Platte mit XP abklemmen.


Mfg
Starshiptrooper


----------



## Metbier (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 64 Bit lässt sich nicht installieren!*

Hi Starshiptrooper,
"Im Bios schon First Boot Device auf CDRom gestellt oder?" Ja, das mache ich immer wenn ich von einem Silberling booten will.
Hab 2 Laufwerke, beide ausprobiert, bei beiden das selbe.
Die 32er version von Windows 7 läst sich bei mir nur installieren wenn ich sie am Arbeitsplatz (Computer) mit Doppel klick anklicke, übers boot Menü geht es da auch nicht.
Hab mir jetzt wieder das Windows 7 32 bit installiert, die ist schneller wie Windows XP 32 bit!
ICH BEKOMMS NICHT HIN, ich weiss nicht was da los ist.....


----------



## Starshiptrooper (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 64 Bit lässt sich nicht installieren!*

Auch versucht nach Entfernen der Festplatte mit d. aktuellen BS zu installieren? Geh jetzt mal davon aus du hast 2 verbaut. Mehr fällt mir momentan dazu leider nicht mehr ein.
Es gibt im Bios, zumindest in meinem Award, einen Punkt wo man von 32bit auf 64bit bei entsprechendem BS umstellen sollte, allerdings denk ich jetzt nicht, dass deine Probleme damit zu tun haben.


----------



## sirsuckme (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Windows 7 64 Bit lässt sich nicht installieren!*

Also hab auch folgendes Prob.
aktueller rechner mit Windows 7 32bit und will nun die x64 drauf machen , starte und boote von DVD wähle dann benutzerdef. und es erscheint der Bildschirm mit der festpaltten auswahl, dort habe ich 6 platten und ich möchte die 64er auf die neue sata platte die bereits formatiert ist und partitioniert wurde. Er erkennt sie und zeigt sie mir auch an ABER, wenn ich drauf klicke und auf weiter geh bekomme ich unten links eine fehlermeldung angezeigt das das setup nicht ausgeführt werden kann. Warum?
Muss ich die Bootreinfolge der festplatten ändern oder woran liegt es...


----------

